# Bridge over troubled water?



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

"Boris Johnson proposes building a bridge to France and it's not a metaphor": This should be interesting given the amount of traffic passing through the channel as shown on the tv programme series a couple of weeks ago.

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/ukne...etaphor/ar-AAuRWqW?li=AAmiR2Z&ocid=spartanntp


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

What a totally stupid thing to suggest!! 

As Dave has said, one of, if not the, busiest waterways in the world. What if a supertanker on its way to Rotterdam was to “bump” into it?? Then of course there is the cost, perhaps Carillion would like to take it on as a PFI job?

Andy


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> What a totally stupid thing to suggest!!
> 
> As Dave has said, one of, if not the, busiest waterways in the world. What if a supertanker on its way to Rotterdam was to "bump" into it?? Then of course there is the cost, perhaps Carillion would like to take it on as a PFI job?
> 
> Andy


Only if they were paid by the insurance industry and not the gov/taxpayers

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not impossible apparently. In fact it was revealed in this report from 2007 that such a proposal was put forward to the government in 1981 but they opted for a tunnel instead. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6517611.stm

Sounds to me like it would be like having 15 suspension type bridges linked together, the pylons of which would withstand a ship crashing into them. probably 

Might have worked out slightly less than the tunnel and could have probably been built quicker. Trouble is how often would it have to close due to stormy weather. Having both a tunnel and a bridge would be good though


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

barryd said:


> Not impossible apparently. In fact it was revealed in this report from 2007 that such a proposal was put forward to the government in 1981 but they opted for a tunnel instead. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6517611.stm
> 
> Sounds to me like it would be like having 15 suspension type bridges linked together, the pylons of which would withstand a ship crashing into them. probably
> 
> Might have worked out slightly less than the tunnel and could have probably been built quicker. Trouble is how often would it have to close due to stormy weather. Having both a tunnel and a bridge would be good though


The pylons would need to be extremely well built to withstand a collision with this monster fully loaded: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4628552/World-s-LARGEST-container-ship-comes-UK-port.html


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It would also need to be very high to avoid ships at high tide...... that would make it more influenced by wind and any vehicles on it even more prone to problems; no MH or caravans or vans or lorries if wind forecast to be above 30kts or so......

I wonder how long it would take to build? The tunnel took 40 years or so - although the first one was started in the 19th century.....

I believe anchoring the bases of any supports would be hard as it is not a firm substratum but the well known sand......

I somehow doubt that this idea will progress much further as finance would be difficult to ensure although if it was launched I would be tempted to buy a few shares on the off-chance that there would be preferential prices on crossings as there have been with the tunnel......


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think the original cost £4.65bn (about £12bn now) Dave but it only took 8 years to complete according to that link earlier. Bridge was quoted at £3bn but I bet you could double that but would have been quicker probably as similar bridges have gone up in much less than 8 years.

Seeing as we are throwing money around left right and centre lets have one. Bit Ironic though dont you think? Just as we are trying to leave Europe lets build a bridge to it.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Devonboy said:


> The pylons would need to be extremely well built to withstand a collision with this monster fully loaded: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4628552/World-s-LARGEST-container-ship-comes-UK-port.html


Steady Dave!

Posting a link to the DM will get you into trouble with some on this forum :wink2::wink2:

Andy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

BUT it is easy to defend in times of strife - or destroy.....


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> . Bit Ironic though dont you think? Just as we are trying to leave Europe lets build a bridge to it.


Have to agree with you Barry :wink2:

Andy


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Steady Dave!
> 
> Posting a link to the DM will get you into trouble with some on this forum :wink2::wink2:
> 
> Andy


Yes I did consider the source carefully expecting a bit of pi$$ taking, but TBH it was the best article I could find to describe the beast.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Boris is just making himself more and more a prat.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Boris is just making himself more and more a prat.
> 
> Ray.


Im not sure thats actually possible is it?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

May hasn't kicked him out yet so he still has a way to go........ imho.

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/...ris-bridge-to-france-goes-ahead-36508855.html

Please note its not from the Mail, so you won't catch anything. :frown2:

tony


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This is more likely to be Boris playing politics. Making himself look to want links with Europe.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Another bridge over troubled water perhaps ?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-42772343

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> May hasn't kicked him out yet so he still has a way to go........ imho.
> 
> Ray.


She won't kick him out, they made a deal, she got to be prime minister.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I saw a comment, somewhere, that it would be nice to have a bridge to Ireland and one to the Isle of Wight first. Can't say I would disagree with either of those.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

patp said:


> I saw a comment, somewhere, that it would be nice to have a bridge to Ireland and one to the Isle of Wight first. Can't say I would disagree with either of those.


One to NI would certainly give the robbing ferry companies a poke in the eye their deserve.

Given the current government reliance on Ulster MPs, I can't see the IoW winning that war. Any concrete left over will gladly be donated I'm sure. :surprise::grin2:

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Same goes for the IOW ferry companies!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> Same goes for the IOW ferry companies!


Are they still in the EU.???:grin2:

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The Chinese have built a 26 mile bridge over water, and there are other bridges over 20 miles long, then it can't be beyond the wit and expertise of our proud industrial nation to be able to do a similar length bridge.

Opinions about the 'doom and gloom' reasons for it not being a viable option are the reason why this nation has lost its way in recent years.

Of course Boris is only saying it for Boris's own ends but other Nations have shown it is possible - so let's get on with it and the Eurotunnel and Ferry prices might come down - to our benefit.


:grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice idea Keith but did you notice the ferry prices come down when the tunnel opened? No they matched the ferry cartel.

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I have, by surreptitious means, obtained a Map which was allegedly in the possession of dear Boris who has devised a cunning plan to make sure that boats of all sizes will not hit the completed bridge.

The Red and Blue lines indicate the direction of all shipping after the completion date of 2088 -


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I have, by surreptitious means, obtained a Map which was allegedly in the possession of dear Boris who has devised a cunning plan to make sure that boats of all sizes will not hit the completed bridge.
> 
> The Red and Blue lines indicate the direction of all shipping after the completion date of 2088 -


No good that Keef. That would just mean that the ships crash into the Stranraer to Larne (Northern Ireland) bridge. They could dredge the Solway and build a big canal along Hadrians wall from Carlisle to Newcastle but it wouldnt half take some digging.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> No good that Keef. That would just mean that the ships crash into the Stranraer to Larne (Northern Ireland) bridge. They could dredge the Solway and build a big canal along Hadrians wall from Carlisle to Newcastle but it wouldnt half take some digging.


I have already submitted plans for that.

I have named it The Gateshead Ship Canal.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

As far as practicalities go it is perfectly feasible. The middle section would be a tunnel to accommodate shipping, possibly two that do a little dance with each other so that you come out on the "right" side of the road.

Boris is still a prat though who will say ANYTHING to get in the headlines. Loved the comment from his sister. "The last time Boris had an idea for a bridge (the London garden bridge) it cost us £49M before it was scrapped. Let's hope this is cheaper"

Dick


----------

